# SOA Snowblower's Owners Anonymous



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

My wife, tongue in cheek, is threatening to divorce me because of all the snowblowers we have. Most are junk but some can be fixed "some day" and some I have put so much work into I can not even think about selling.

does anyone else here have this problem? It's really hard for me to sell a snowblower that I put my heart and soul into , taking it from a junk stage to something that is a piece of art!

so how many blowers do you have? are they all keepers or do do buy and sell? does your obsession cause marital problems? 

is there any hope for people like us? can we be saved? 

maybe we should have an annual convention somewhere in the middle of the country sometime in the summer , of course.

I have 2 keepers. an HS624 and a HS828. also have a couple hs50's which I am trying to make one good one out of for the deck.

also have some other projects "in the works" that may or may not make it to the marketplace. like i said above , after I put so much work into them, I may not be able to sell.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Had to sit down to count, girlfriend just calls them my girlfriends but better than a bar lol right now I have 2 tillers (Troy Bilt horse and a pony) a10hp chipper a 5hp chipper and 10 snow blowers at my house at the moment in various states of repair all but 3 getting sold, but more always seem to follow me home, 12 step program right lol


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> so how many blowers do you have? are they all keepers or do do buy and sell? does your obsession cause marital problems?


I fear that I'm at the tipping point with 5 machines :surprise:

(_then again, I had the same feeling at 3_ :devil

they're always out-of-site / out-of-mind...i think that's important to keep the peace with SHMBO.




orangputeh said:


> is there any hope for people like us? can we be saved?


Yes, by moving to Texas.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I got 2 that is all I need. some years they don't get used anyway.*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not married yet, so I can not be threatened that way (but things may change soon :angel
I have 'a lot' of snow blowers (I'll admit, I'm a compulsive buyer), some in working progress but most waiting for their turn.
So far I have not gotten so attached to a blower that I could not think of selling it.
I've broken even or lost money on some of them, but that does not keep me from selling them.
If I lose money, I use it as a learning experience and do it differently the next time. I'm learning and I take it as part of 'a payment' for my training

I have to start downsizing and I'm hoping for a 'good winter' so that I could sell a 1/2 dozen to a dozen blowers..... Let it snow.....!!!!

:blowerhug::snow48:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

About time there is a thread discussing this lol. 

My wife and I go through this almost every winter. 


The only project I was ever attached to was my first ever endeavor into the snowblower world, my custom built HS924. I had picked up two machines, that were pretty much scrapped but between the two machines there was a good machine to be put together, back in 2014. 

All of 2014 I didnt have time to work on the project, in November 2014 my old man left for his winter vacation, the day I dropped him off at Logan I came home and started tearing the machines apart to work on them, in about a month or so I was done with it. My old man and I spoke about the project and I kept him posted and eventually showed him the pictures, he was stoked about it just as much as me. 

Unfortunately he passed away in February 2015, a month prior to his return from vacation, whilst being abroad. So he never got to see the completed project in person , hence is why I am attached to that machine. 

I had to part ways with it last year as I ended up getting an HS1332, it got sold to a family friend at least this way I can use/see it whenever I am visiting their place.

thread with the build info

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/17850-new-guy-couple-hs624s.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if we do get divorced she gets the dogs and i get the blowers. I have a couple big boys I don't have any attachment to. don't know why but i am putting a lot of work into them and don't want to keep. they will sell fast when it starts snowing.

the hs624 was my first blower so i'll keep it till the end. the 828 is a strange animal. it must have been built on a good day . when I serviced it , it was tight and clean and almost perfect even though the previous owner used it quite extensively. I had to change the chute cable and the rear axle. otherwise it runs smooth as a sewing machine. remarkable considering it is over 20 years old. this winter will be the first with me.

Also have a couple 50's . One is beautiful like new condition even though it is over 30 years old. the drive does not work and I am not sure why. I think something is broke in the side gearbox.

The other 50 I don't think I can sell even though it works fine. if I cleaned it up it could fetch good money around here but not sure on selling it to somebody that is not a honda blower nut as a lot of parts are NLA from Honda for replacement. The new owner would have to have a parts machine.

don't need the money but do need the space in garage.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> if we do get divorced she gets the dogs and i get the blowers. I have a couple big boys I don't have any attachment to. don't know why but i am putting a lot of work into them and don't want to keep. they will sell fast when it starts snowing.
> 
> the hs624 was my first blower so i'll keep it till the end. the 828 is a strange animal. it must have been built on a good day . when I serviced it , it was tight and clean and almost perfect even though the previous owner used it quite extensively. I had to change the chute cable and the rear axle. otherwise it runs smooth as a sewing machine. remarkable considering it is over 20 years old. this winter will be the first with me.
> 
> ...


If you have love for the HS624, I would install a GX240 or GX270 snowblower engine on it and make it a 'real keeper' (you really need the extra power with the amount of snow that you get over there)
On the HS50/55 I'd sell them (except the cleanest one in good operational condition) and move into hydrostatic units (this is what I did. I have only one HS55 left). Hydrostatic drive makes a huge difference for me, I'd chose 9 out of 10 a hydro unit vs a friction disc (Most of the older Yamahas are friction disc but that is all they oferer back then)
I do have a special place for my ('want to keep' conversational pieces except for the Ricky which is a little work horse for its size) Yamaha Ricky, 1953 Homko, 1960 Ariens, and 1960 REO. But if I had to sell them, I will.
For my 'keepers' (to use blowing snow) I'd rather have a Honda or a Yamaha with a hydro drive and larger (then original) engine.

:blowerhug::snow48:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> If you have love for the HS624, I would install a GX240 or GX270 snowblower engine on it and make it a 'real keeper' (you really need the extra power with the amount of snow that you get over there)
> On the HS50/55 I'd sell them (except the cleanest one in good operational condition) and move into hydrostatic units (this is what I did. I have only one HS55 left). Hydrostatic drive makes a huge difference for me, I'd chose 9 out of 10 a hydro unit vs a friction disc (Most of the older Yamahas are friction disc but that is all they oferer back then)
> I do have a special place for my ('want to keep' conversational pieces except for the Ricky which is a little work horse for its size) Yamaha Ricky, 1953 Homko, 1960 Ariens, and 1960 REO. But if I had to sell them, I will.
> For my 'keepers' (to use blowing snow) I'd rather have a Honda or a Yamaha with a hydro drive and larger (then original) engine.
> ...


I'm not the mad scientist that you are. my hs624 is surprisingly good. I have had it 7-10 seasons and last season was the worst. I did have to break down the berms to blow the snow. That is why I got that good 828.

anyway , the 624 looks brand new and people are amazed when i tell them how old they are. yes, i will keep the good 50. I think I'll just transfer all the good stuff over to the one with the good drive assembly and use it to keep the decks clean and make a path to the propane tank. 

I agree with the hydros. Know of only one or 2 that have failed and that is only because the seals pushed out and oil leaked out. plus all the parts are still available from Honda.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I haven't gotten my snowblower yet but the research I've been doing since July/August (and will continue to do up to the day I receive it) has been driving my wife absolutely I N S A N E. I've been hijacking the big screen TV in the living room pretty much forcing everyone to watch YouTube snowblower videos every single day. 

As luck would have it, I'm also in the market for a new dishwasher...those videos are extremely riveting too.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

mine told me make up my mind about the hot rods and boat or her,
well ??? what never talks back or complains


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I passed over a HS70 today that needs work. pretty cheap too. Maybe I am in recovery??????

IDK, it's bothering me. it's only a quarter mile away.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Do you hear it calling to you? I can...and I'm towards the opposite coast.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I passed over a HS70 today that needs work. pretty cheap too. Maybe I am in recovery??????


It sounds promising :grin:
If I was you I'd focus more on hydrostatic units.

:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> It sounds promising :grin:
> If I was you I'd focus more on hydrostatic units.
> 
> :blowerhug:


if they want to give it to me or take it to the dump what would you do?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> if they want to give it to me or take it to the dump what would you do?


Take it and post it for sale.... :grin:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I passed over a HS70 today that needs work. pretty cheap too. Maybe I am in recovery??????
> 
> IDK, it's bothering me. it's only a quarter mile away.


I know it, you know it, we all know it; that unit is coming home with you soon. :wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I know it, you know it, we all know it; that unit is coming home with you soon. :wink2:


if i get it , i could fix it but not sure my conscience would let me sell it knowing that some parts are NLA. unless i fully disclosed that then it would be ok.

i should know tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> if i get it , i could fix it but not sure my conscience would let me sell it knowing that some parts are NLA. unless i fully disclosed that then it would be ok.
> 
> i should know tonight or tomorrow.


If you have a problem selling them because of the NLA parts situation (and cosidering that you need the space + the issue with your wife), I'd stay away from those older models and work with the later hydrostatic units where you'll likely sell with no issues.
I personally do not have a problem selling them because I disclose the NLA parts for them (but I mainly do hydrostatic units), same applies for my older Yamahas.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> If you have a problem selling them because of the NLA parts situation (and cosidering that you need the space + the issue with your wife), I'd stay away from those older models and work with the later hydrostatic units where you'll likely sell with no issues.
> I personally do not have a problem selling them because I disclose the NLA parts for them (but I mainly do hydrostatic units), same applies for my older Yamahas.


you disclose the NLA parts to them and they still buy? are they mechanics with extra parts or part machines? 

or is the price so low that the buyers decide to take a chance because of Honda's reputation on reliability and sturdiness?

we have a lot of well to do folks around here and I did sell a 50 advertised as a good blower for decks and walkways . I had 4 people lined up wanting it at my advertised price and sold it to the first person. At that time I did not know about the NLA parts issue.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> you disclose the NLA parts to them and they still buy? are they mechanics with extra parts or part machines? or is the price so low that the buyers decide to take a chance because of Honda's reputation on reliability and sturdiness?


When I'm posting the ad I state how good of a condition it is in, how well it operates and that some parts are NLA. 
People buy them because of their reliability as they hardly ever break when well maintained and not abused on neglected.
I've gotten some people low ball me big time based on the NLA parts situation, but they have not gotten me. If they want a great snowblower 'for a song' they'll have to look somewhere else....

I sold a very clean HS80 for $750, the following season the buyer had it listed for $1200, I do not know if he sold it or not as he was also loking for trades....

(The same scenario happens with my Yamahas. I've sold them for $500 to $900 each)

:blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Until I have a JDM/Wado/DMC monster I know I don't have enough.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, my wife has just discovered that I'm involved here on SBF - keep in mind I've been making her watch snowblowing videos for 3 months now. The conversation went something like this...

Her: "Who ya' talkin' to?"
Me: "I'm on Snowblower Forum."
Her: "You're on....what?"
Me: "Snowblower Forum."
Her: "There's a FORUM for SNOWBLOWERS?"
Me: "Yeah, it's an amazing resource! I don't want to spend $1000-$2000 on something I know nothing about. I need to educate myself."
Her: "Are you F'ing kidding me??? There's actually people on there talking about snowblowers??? How many people, like 10?"
Me: (After looking at the current stats) "At the moment, 130 members and 2859 guests."
Her: (After her eyes were done popping out) "WHAT? Did THEY all get to watch snowblower videos on their living room TV too??? Maybe you should have a big snowblower party!"
Me: "Well, someone did mention a convention somewhere towards the center of the nation and..."
Her: "YOU ARE NOT GOING TO ANY SNOWBLOWER CONVENTION!!!! YOU HAVE LOST YOUR MIND!" 
Me: "Well, you're the one who got stuck in the driveway last year..."


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Until I have a JDM/Wado/DMC monster I know I don't have enough.


A 'monster' like that would have to a be a 'ride-on' for me..... :angel:


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Paulie139 that is hilarious. My wife and I had the same discussion a couple years back. 
It is tough getting rid of some of the machines you put love into. I've lost track of all the blowers and some just stick around in your thoughts. One was my beloved Ariens 832. Did so many mods to that thing. Another was an AMF Bolens 824. The bolens is still close by in a co workers garage. He loves that thing as much as I did. All I have as a keeper right now is a Honda HS724 that im getting ready to put on some finishing touches before the first snowfall.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

My snow blower sickness is going 4 years strong. Have had many cross my hands since. I really love buying and selling small engine stuff. My wife calls it my mistress. My keepers is a early 924 series ariens 824 with the small wheels cast iron front. A 1024 ariens with a upgraded 11.5 engine. A custom project 1324 ariens with a holy grail chute. 

Also have a troy bilt horse tiller in the works and a wheel horse 753 tractor. Also mess a lot with some old cast iron block briggs engines. Love the small ones better. Have 5S, Clintons and some kohlers.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

AriensProMike said:


> My snow blower sickness is going 4 years strong. Have had many cross my hands since. I really love buying and selling small engine stuff. My wife calls it my mistress. My keepers is a early 924 series ariens 824 with the small wheels cast iron front. A 1024 ariens with a upgraded 11.5 engine. A custom project 1324 ariens with a holy grail chute.
> 
> Also have a troy bilt horse tiller in the works and a wheel horse 753 tractor. Also mess a lot with some old cast iron block briggs engines. Love the small ones better. Have 5S, Clintons and some kohlers.


I'm going on two years and I think I may have the same strain of sickness, My main machine is my 1027LE and have 4 snow blowers either for sale or already sold just waiting to get delivered AND recently picked up the Horse Tiller, Well it's actually a horse of a different color. When Gardenway was troy Bilt's parent company they sold one in there colors but if you do a search on the model number the Troy Bilt horse comes up and all the parts match up between the two, I picked this one up for $200 and had to do nothing to it, works great with a 8hp Tecumseh


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Paulie139 said:


> Well, my wife has just discovered that I'm involved here on SBF - keep in mind I've been making her watch snowblowing videos for 3 months now. The conversation went something like this...
> 
> Her: "Who ya' talkin' to?"
> Me: "I'm on Snowblower Forum."
> ...


that's funny as ****. there should be a support group for wives.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Paulie139 said:


> "YOU ARE NOT GOING TO ANY SNOWBLOWER CONVENTION!!!! YOU HAVE LOST YOUR MIND!"




We're having a convention ??:devil:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> We're having a convention ??:devil:




It's been made CRYSTAL CLEAR to me that I'M not..... :crying:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got 23 ready to sell this year....6 that need work ....3 that are my private stash. I fall in love with every one I refurbish, but come on...I only need one...and a back up or two. My ST 8-24 with the Chonda clone, chains, big sno-hogs and impeller kit, and adjustable main jet, and homemade carb box is my workhorse. My next project this winter is to repower a ST 10-32 with a 13 hp Loncin snow engine with the 6 blade impeller.....I have the same problem with lawn and garden tractors.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

We shoud have our own little show. Buying selling trading. Sharing war stories. If think it be fun.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> We're having a convention ??:devil:


Wasn't there a tour of the Ariens factory a few years ago?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Paulie139 said:


> It's been made CRYSTAL CLEAR to me that I'M not..... :crying:


west coast convention is going to be in Reno, NV. Casinos, ***** houses, low cost hotels and 5 star restaurants......24 hour town.

what's there not to love?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> I've got 23 ready to sell this year....6 that need work ....3 that are my private stash. I fall in love with every one I refurbish, but come on...I only need one...and a back up or two. My ST 8-24 with the Chonda clone, chains, big sno-hogs and impeller kit, and adjustable main jet, and homemade carb box is my workhorse. My next project this winter is to repower a ST 10-32 with a 13 hp Loncin snow engine with the 6 blade impeller.....I have the same problem with lawn and garden tractors.


check out that flipping thread. hope you make money when you sell. otherwise it would be UNAmerican.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

AriensProMike said:


> We shoud have our own little show. Buying selling trading. Sharing war stories. If think it be fun.


I thought that's what this forum was for ??


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> west coast convention is going to be in Reno, NV. Casinos, ***** houses, low cost hotels and 5 star restaurants......24 hour town.


Geez, now that you mention that, perhaps my wife is confused and thinks a snowblower is a prostitute who hangs around ski resorts....


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

True.....


----------

